# Farm games?



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of any realistic farm games, either for PC or as a download? Preferably free, though I'd pay $20 or less. All the Farmville crap on Facebook is so fake. Obviously, the time could be shorter, but I'd like more realistic graphics. Thanks!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry...I don't...all my farm games are real, and one day it will be the same for you


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Someday. But for now I have to settle with pixels.


----------

